

Follow up: Entrepreneur featured on front page of #StartUpBritain speaks out  - bensummers
http://postdesk.com/debates/entrepreneur-featured-on-front-page-of-startupbritain-speaks-out/

======
swombat
Wow, they don't stop. Geesh.

For the record, I thoroughly condemn these ceaseless attacks on StartupBritain
and other government initiatives by people who really don't seem to have
anything better to do with their time (call it an ad hominem if you want).

These people would have torn down Mother Theresa and burnt her at the stake if
she'd decided to try and help startups. It's oh so easy to criticise, but none
of these dissenters seem to be capable of doing so constructively. Sure,
everything has flaws. This kind of asinine anger-cum-outrage achieves no
improvement, however, it just destroys.

~~~
petercooper
There's a difference between unhelpful attacks on a slightly flawed but well-
meaning project versus criticism of a corporate funded pile of vacuous
bullshit that piles negativity on the word "startup."

